# D.i.y. Drywall tool case



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

So, we do sell a lot of our Diamond Plate Drywall Tool Cases, but they are a bit spendy. How do you carry your tools around from job to job, or store them when you're finished? I'd love to hear what you do?

Here's a spoof product we came up with to get you thinking... Keep in mind, we are not exactly serious here folks. Just thinking about you...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

aluminum in the middle that has a piano hinge locking the buckets together.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought milk crates were your all purpose tool carrier:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I thought milk crates were your all purpose tool carrier:blink:


 
but they dont hold water


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> but they dont hold water


But when your wife kicks you out, you will already have some furniture:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But when your wife kicks you out, you will already have some furniture:whistling2:


 I added a light for you 2 buck


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

When I received my zooka in the post I got a real surprise with how well it was packed. So I made something a bit more permanent. I plan on getting a couple of bungee straps to hold the lid on. I glued the pvc pipe to the end cap to locate the gun in the tube and to stop it from moving about.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You look to be missing a caulk gun, tape measure, hand saw, an adjustable wrench and a riveter, wait.. it's there in pic 3 :blink:
You need to get more organized You slacker!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Gaz,
Had a couple of tapers in for repair packed in those before. Just be aware that with humidity it can make anything inside sweat and get manky. Not much on the AT that can corrode, but keep in mind. Wouldn't want to seal it up and leave it for a few months.
Otherwise it's a great way to carry and protect your new investment!

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get a 20mm hole saw and give that tube heaps gaz :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> You look to be missing a caulk gun, tape measure, hand saw, an adjustable wrench and a riveter, wait.. it's there in pic 3 :blink:
> You need to get more organized You slacker!



The caulk gun, hand saw, and adjustable wrench ( shifter over here) found a home in the tool trailer. The tape measure and the riveter were being used making the zooka carrier. That part of the shed is organised, the rest not so much:no:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

By the way, these are the best adjustable wrenches I have ever used:thumbup:. Believe it or not they are a Kiwi invention.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> By the way, these are the best adjustable wrenches I have ever used:thumbup:. *Believe it or not they are a Kiwi invention*.


I never knew that, which ones are we talking about? the crescent or a pipe wrench/monkey wrench? (thats what we call them anyway).


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The ones with the red circle around them:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> The ones with the red circle around them:thumbsup:


Damn I'll have to get some now, they look handy.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> By the way, these are the best adjustable wrenches I have ever used:thumbup:. Believe it or not they are a Kiwi invention.


I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to call you a slob. Why? Because in your chisel area, there is one chisel that does not fit its outline. Also, that chisel has duct tape all bunched up on the handle. Sheesh man, get it together! :laughing:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That chisel is my fave, I have had it for nearly thirty years. The handle and broke so I turned one up out of hard wood. The shaft snapped so I made ground the ends down and welded them together. The duct tape is there to stop the splinters.
I love that chisel.
The chisel that fits the outline is in the tool trailer.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: 

Great bazooka case gazman. Looks sturdy enough to take a beating. Remember what size diameter the pipe was? Do you leave one end open?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The tube is 150mm. After the comment by Tomg I will leave an end open during storage, and put it on when transporting.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> The tube is 150mm. After the comment by Tomg I will leave an end open during storage, and put it on when transporting.


Thief:thumbup:
You got your idea from post #31 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/what-do-you-drive-3366/index2/

examine top middle of Van:yes:

Really close:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok I see it now, good job 2Buck. Have you got a smaller piece of pipe inside to locate the zook in position:whistling2:.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking at his organizational skills in how he stores tools in the van, I doubt it. Your little add on to the end cap is the winner. 2 buck is too sloppy to worry about those details I am assuming.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> When I received my zooka in the post I got a real surprise with how well it was packed. So I made something a bit more permanent. I plan on getting a couple of bungee straps to hold the lid on. I glued the pvc pipe to the end cap to locate the gun in the tube and to stop it from moving about.


this is a good idea thanks for posting gaz :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Damn I'll have to get some now, they look handy.


Here you go Kiwiman, a link for those spanners.
http://www.kiwiinnovations.com/wrench.htm


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> So, we do sell a lot of our Diamond Plate Drywall Tool Cases, but they are a bit spendy. How do you carry your tools around from job to job, or store them when you're finished? I'd love to hear what you do?


Mud boxes are in an empty mud pail, with cardboard separating them.

Handles, corner roller, mud tube, stilts, aren't in any containers. I keep them together and to one side in my SUV, so I can get them out easy enough.

Taper usually rides in the front passenger seat.

When I might not need them for a bit, taper and boxes go into my shop. The rest usually stays in SUV.


----------

